# I intervened in a fight



## Papalou (Jan 3, 2017)

A verbal fight per say. To keep it brief, I was waiting for my cousin who was finishing work [at Mcdonald's] and as I'm sitting down waiting for him when this old man from across the room, spewed some unkind word towards an asian family and their erratic, sugar-filled kids. It was a back an forth thing where the family tried to ignore him and his profanity towards them and he keep talking as if he owned the place, alongside his gang of elders. This was Superbowl night, mind you. It was last resort as soon as I heard him call their kids 'animals', and before you know it I came through and told him off that this is a public place and his verbal behaviour wasn't accepted. There were other **** he and I said as I defended the kids. Having grown up as a child who'd move alot as well, I could relate to the kids and I'd always retorted back to him saying but the're children [not the strongest of retaliations] but then an employee came and then my cousin showed up and I was glad I'd had an excuse to leave. As I look back, the father showed his appreciation with a smile as the employee took care of the situation.

All in all, the lesson I learned that day was that everyone knows that they can do it, it's a matter of when. And I'm glad I did because I knew at the bottom of my heart, anyone in that room could have, but I chose to be that person who did it without a 'third' thought.


----------



## Rosefollicles (Mar 27, 2016)

That's great, man!

It's rare that someone overcomes the bystander effect in a room filled with people.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

****, that old man might have been yours truly. You really did a number on me though, tell ya that. The spinning dragon kick followed by a hadouken... Hooaaw, glad I got dafaq outta there as fast as I did.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm with the old man on this one . 
If you can't control your kids to not be animals when out don't take them out . 
As you said it's a public place so them kids should behave appropriately as well as not every body's life revolves around the little brats . 
I hate ffing kids .


----------



## Papalou (Jan 3, 2017)

Grog said:


> I'm with the old man on this one .
> If you can't control your kids to not be animals when out don't take them out .
> As you said it's a public place so them kids should behave appropriately as well as not every body's life revolves around the little brats .
> I hate ffing kids .


While it's true kids should behave in public, I find it disheartening that he'd had to go to lengths to use uncivilized terms to call out those children. Unfortunately, I wasn't there to hear the full story, but because he instigated the issue as well as continue with unnecessary profanity even when the parents stopped arguing back, I knew at that point he'd had gone too far. As if the kids should stay home, people who are overall *******s to the meek should go pride themselves at home where no living being has to deal with their ****.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

So you stuck your nose in without knowing the full story . 
What if those kids were tossing pickles at the old boy while the incompetent parents watched on . Could have happened . 
I stand by the fact that if they can't act appropriately they should stay home . And the old boy should probably stay home as well ff ing old people getting in the way and being slow and indecisive and all 
I hate flfing hate old people and kids . And parent for that matter . 
I hate every body lol


----------



## Papalou (Jan 3, 2017)

Grog said:


> So you stuck your nose in without knowing the full story .
> What if those kids were tossing pickles at the old boy while the incompetent parents watched on . Could have happened .
> I stand by the fact that if they can't act appropriately they should stay home . And the old boy should probably stay home as well ff ing old people getting in the way and being slow and indecisive and all
> I hate flfing hate old people and kids . And parent for that matter .
> I hate every body lol


That's understandable. But theres also a fine line where a fight subsides: get too carried away and someone's bound to intervene in the matter, whether it would have been nosy me or someone else


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Papalou said:


> That's understandable. But theres also a fine line where a fight subsides: get too carried away and someone's bound to intervene in the matter, whether it would have been nosy me or someone else


You are right there . 
And I didn't mention good on you for finding th courage .


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Good on you, anyone that calls their kids that is disgusting. My parents used to jokingly call me similar terms just because i didnt obey their strict rules and its one of the reasons i wish they would die.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

That old man is a modern day hero.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

sad1231234 said:


> Good on you, anyone that calls their kids that is disgusting. My parents used to jokingly call me similar terms just because i didnt obey their strict rules and its one of the reasons i wish they would die.


I do t think the parents called their kids any thing . It was a old man bystander calling the unruly kids animals and most probably because they were acting like animals while the incompetent parents did nothing . 
Your parents most probably had strick rules to be courteous to the other people who don't want to hear and see kids acting like animals . Appropriate behaviour .


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd (Jan 25, 2017)

Good for you!!


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

Well done my friend you should be proud of your self


----------



## abhinav54pm (Mar 30, 2017)

that great, really proud of you, need more people like you and I like your signature quote


----------

